# الأم فى المسيحيية و الكتاب المقدس



## candy shop (20 مارس 2008)

الأم فى المسيحيية و الكتاب المقدس 



+بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد.امين+


مقدمة:

نحن على مقربة من عيد الام الذى يحتفل به جميع المسكونة لذكرى و وفاء الى الام الحبيبة التى تمنح رعاية و عطاء زاخر لا ينفذ ، كأن قلبها ينبوع مياه خالد كله حنان و عطاء و خدمة لاولادها الاعزاء على قلبها. مما لا شك فيه ان المسيحيية كرمت الام بصفة خاصة لاهمية دور الام فى حياة الانسان و كما نعلم ان الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الرب ، فالرب كرم الام فى عدة مواقف و سنستطردها فى هذا الموضوع.

اهمية دور الام:

هيىء الله حواء ان تتحمل الم الولادة و تربية الاولاد ، فاذ بالله القدير ان يضع حواء فى مكانة عالية فى نفوس اولادها و زوجها. فكون الله المرأة بصفة عمومية للاولادة و الحمل و مساندة زوجها.
و اوضح الرب ان للام دور عظيم على غير الولادة و الرضاعة ان الام تغرز فى قلب ابنها القيم و الاخلاق و تربيه على مخافة الله و تشقى على ان يسعد و عندما تجد الدموع فى عيون ولدها ، تروح عنه و تفعل المستحيل ان تمحو هذه العقبة التى يقف امامها ، و تسهر الام حتى تتأكد ان ابنها نام و تعطيه الحنان اللازم و تعطيه اولوية قصوى ، حتى لو هو جرح تشعر ان قلبها انفطر بكاءاً. كم اعطى الله للمرأة قلب فائض بالوفاء لابنها و هل تجدوا مثل هذا الحب غير حب الله؟
رتب الله فى الكتاب المقدس ان يجعل الام سبباً من اسباب الخلاص لشعب اسرائيل او لبعض الاشخاص.

مكانة الام فى الكتاب المقدس:

سارة تك 21)

من كثرة حب سارة لابنها اسحاق و غيرتها عليه ، فاحبت ان تعطيه مكانة خاصة عند ابوه فقالت لابراهيم:"فقالت لابراهيم اطرد هذه الجارية و ابنها لان ابن هذه الجارية لا يرث مع ابني اسحق." (تك 21: 10) ، و كان هذا ترتيب الهى عن طريق غيرة الام لكى يطرد اسماعيل و يذهب الى الصحراء مع امه.

رفقةتك 27)كانت رفقة شديدة الحب لابنها يعقوب و كانت تحب عيسو ايضاً لكن بسبب حب رفقة ليعقوب احبت ان تعطيه بركة اخوه من ابيه و نرى فى هذا الترتيب ان الله فعل هذا مخصوص لكى يهرب يعقوب من وجه اخيه و يبدأ بحياة اخرى مع خاله.

ام موسىخر 1)كانت ام موسى تحب ابنها جداً ، فكانت القوانين فى هذه الايام تقول ان كل صبى يقتل مدام انه من اسباط اسرائيل .. فبسبب حب ام موسى على ابنها ، اودعته فى الماء حتى انتشتله ابنة فرعون و تبدأ قصة خلاص اسرائيل.

هل لاحظتم ان قصة خلاص اسرائيل بدأت بأم اى ان اهميتها لا تقتصر على ابنها بل على شعب ايضاً فمن الطبيعى ان يوصى الله فى اللوح الثانى امام اية اكرام الله فى لوحى الشريعة ، "اكرم اباك و امك لكى تطول ايامك على الارض" (خر 20 : 12) 
و يفسرها نيافة المتنيح الانبا غريغريوس ان سبب وضع هذه الوصية امام وصية اكرام الله بدليل ان عبادة الله لا تكتفى فقط بصلوات و تبعد له بل اكرام الوالدين لان لو اهان شخص ابواه و عبد الله ستكون عبادته ناقصة لان الوالدين نعمة من الله.....

و بعد خروج اسرائيل من مصر من ظل العبودية و استقرارهم فى أورشليم ما زالت الأم تشغل اهمية قصوى فى قصة هذا الشعب و يستمر عطاؤها الى اولادها و الشعب.

مريم العذراء:

مريم العذراء هى خير مثال للمرأة المسيحيية التقية و الام الناجحة ، فلا يخلو بكتاب عن الام بدون ذكر مريم العذراء. فكان دور مريم العذراء بارز جداً فى الكتاب المقدس و خدمة ابنها و خطيبها ، فبسبب تعبها و تقدمتها لابنها و خطيبها نالت نعمة فى اعين الله و الناس و اصبحت مثال يضرب للمرأة التقية.
فان حياة مريم العذراء لا تخلو من التضيحة و الوفاء و الحب ، فهناك موافق عدة تبرهن على كلامى:

بسبب حبها لابنها تحملت مشقة السفر من فلسطين الى مصر بل انها كانت تتألم من التعب و الارهاق كاى فتاة لا يتجاوز عمرها 13 او 14 سنة ، فتحملت كل هذا التعب من اجل ابنها.

نرى ان مريم توجه لها نبوة بخصوص الامها و تضحيتها من قبل سمعان الشيخ حين قال:"ان هذا قد وضع لسقوط و قيام كثيرين في اسرائيل و لعلامة تقاوم. و انت ايضا يجوز في نفسك سيف لتعلن افكار من قلوب كثيرة."(لو 2: 34- 35)
كم ان مريم اجتاز فى قلبها سيوف من سيف الام ابنها امام اعينها و تحمل اعماله كقول الكتاب المقدس:"و كانت امه تحفظ جميع هذه الامور في قلبها." (لو 2: 51)

لذلك اعتبرت مريم انها اعظم امرأة فى الوجود بسبب كل صفاتها الحسنة التى تؤهلها ان تكون فوق جميع القديسين.

اما بعد قيامة المسيح ، كانت للام اثراً راسخاً فى ابنائها لان الام جعلت من ابنائها مبشرين للدين الحق ك:

سالومة ام زبدى:

كانت سالومة من النساء الذين يتبعون المسيح من الجليل " هن كن قد تبعن يسوع من الجليل يخدمنه" (مت 27 : 55) و كانت ام ليوحنا الحبيب و يعقوب بن زبدى شقيقه ، فكانت تربيهم على مخافة الله و طاعته و تنفيذ الشعائر الدينية و خاصة حب الله و خير دليل على هذا الكلام عندما قالت للمسيح له المجد:"قالت له قل ان يجلس ابناي هذان واحد عن يمينك و الاخر عن اليسار في ملكوتك" (مت 20 : 21) ، اى انها كانت غيورة على ان ابنها يدخلوا الملكوت.

مريم ام يوحنا (مرقس):

تناول المسيح العشاء الاخير فى علية مريم ام يوحنا (مرقس) عندما امر بطرس و يوحنا ان يعد المائدة ، و قال لهم:"و قال لهما اذهبا الى المدينة فيلاقيكما انسان حامل جرة ماء اتبعاه" (مر 14 : 13) و منذ هذا العشاء اصبح هذا المكان مقدساً و اصبح علية للرسل و التلاميذ و عقد الاجتماعات التى تخص الشعب المسيحى ، و كانت هذه العلية فى اورشليم ترجع ملكيتها الى مريم لان هناك اية فى <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Acts/" >سفر <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Acts/" ><a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Acts/" ><a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Acts/" >اعمال الرسل</a></a></a></a> تقول:"و هو منتبه الى بيت مريم ام يوحنا الملقب مرقس حيث كان كثيرون مجتمعين و هم يصلون (اع 12 : 12)" ، كانت مريم تخدم التلاميذ و الرسل بسبب هذه الاعمال الجليلة التى قامت بها ، اراد ابنها ان يخدم الرب و يبشر كالرسل لذلك اخذه بولس الرسول فى رحلته الاولى.

أفنيكى ام تيموثاوس الرسول:

كان تيموثاوس ابن امرأة مسيحيية و اب وثنى كقول الكتاب المقدس:"و اذا تلميذ كان هناك اسمه تيموثاوس ابن امراة يهودية مؤمنة و لكن اباه يوناني" (اع 16 : 1)
فعلمته على حب المسيح و طاعة الرب و خدمته ، فأثرت هذه التربية فى كيان تيموثاوس و اصطحبه بولس الرسول فى رحلته التبشرية الثانية من مدينة لسترة.
لذلك قال له القديس بولس الرسول فى رسالته له:"و انك منذ الطفولية تعرف الكتب المقدسة القادرة ان تحكمك للخلاص بالايمان الذي في المسيح يسوع" (2تي 3 : 15)

فمن الواضح ان للام اهمية بدليل انه ربت و ساعدت على خلاص الشعب كما قال كتابنا المقدس.

أكرام الام واجب من واجبات المسيحى:
كان المسيح له المجد يكرم امه اكرام شديد ، فالمسيح الرب الاكوان كان يخضع لامه و ينفذ طلابتها و يخدمها بكل فرح و بكل شكر بدليل قول الكتاب المقدس:" كان خاضعا لهما"(لو 2: 51) فما بالكم ايها الناس ان الله يخضع لامه و نحن نتهاون فى طاعتها؟ 
ليس فقط هذا بل ان المسيح كرر وصية الله لموسى قائلاً:"فان الله اوصى قائلا اكرم اباك و امك و من يشتم ابا او اما فليمت موت"ا (مت 15 : 4)
اى انه واجب على كل مسيحى و مسيحيية لان كما قلنا الام نعمة من عند الله و من يتهاون فى اكرامها لا يتسحق ان يكون عبد الله.
و يبرهن الرسول بولس على كلام المسيح قائلاً:"اكرم اباك و امك التي هي اول وصية بوعد" (اف 6 : 2) يجب علينا ان نقدم التضيحة و العطاء للام لان الله قال ذلك و هى وصية ينبغى ان نتبعها.

نستطيع ان نكرم امنا اننا نقدم لنا الخدمات التى تطلبها الينا بل نعيطها الحنان و الوفاء الذان كانت تعطيهما اثناء طفولتنا ، فالام اعطت الكثير و علين و نخدمها كما خدمتنا و هذا العيد يعتبر وفاء جميل لامنا الحبيبة.
__________________
منقووووووووووول​


----------



## soheir (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأم فى المسيحيية و الكتاب المقدس*

اللة ياكاندي ربنا يبارك ايديك علي الكلام الجميل


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأم فى المسيحيية و الكتاب المقدس*



soheir قال:


> اللة ياكاندي ربنا يبارك ايديك علي الكلام الجميل



ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأم فى المسيحيية و الكتاب المقدس*

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
مودتى​


----------



## sweetly heart (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأم فى المسيحيية و الكتاب المقدس*

موضوع اكثر من رائع w_candyshop_s الرب يباركك دائما على ما تقدمه وفى انتظار جديدك


----------



## candy shop (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأم فى المسيحيية و الكتاب المقدس*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> مودتى​



شكرااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأم فى المسيحيية و الكتاب المقدس*



sweetly heart قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع w_candyshop_s الرب يباركك دائما على ما تقدمه وفى انتظار جديدك



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ولتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع*  مبهر جدااا خ**صوصا اننى علمت من موضوعك تنويهات عن قديسات لم امن اعرفهن

الرب يبارك خدمتك وحياتك بشفاعه امنا الحنون  (( ام النور والخلاص ))) 

   صلى لاجلنا*


----------



## candy shop (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الأم فى المسيحيية و الكتاب المقدس*



النهيسى قال:


> موضوع*  مبهر جدااا خ**صوصا اننى علمت من موضوعك تنويهات عن قديسات لم امن اعرفهن
> 
> الرب يبارك خدمتك وحياتك بشفاعه امنا الحنون  (( ام النور والخلاص )))
> 
> صلى لاجلنا*



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااا

على الكلام الجميل 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الأم فى المسيحيية و الكتاب المقدس*

شكرا ليكي ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الأم فى المسيحيية و الكتاب المقدس*



اغريغوريوس قال:


> شكرا ليكي ربنا يباركك



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mansour (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الأم فى المسيحيية و الكتاب المقدس*

ميرسى اوى على الموضوع ده ياكاندى وانا استفت كتير وربنا يباركك [/color]


----------



## candy shop (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الأم فى المسيحيية و الكتاب المقدس*



mansour قال:


> ميرسى اوى على الموضوع ده ياكاندى وانا استفت كتير وربنا يباركك [/color]




شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sunny man (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الأم فى المسيحيية و الكتاب المقدس*

موضوع اكثر من رائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​


----------



## Ahmadaqrab (26 أغسطس 2008)

كلام حلوووووووووووووو


----------



## candy shop (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الأم فى المسيحيية و الكتاب المقدس*



sunny man قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (29 أغسطس 2008)

ahmadaqrab قال:


> كلام حلوووووووووووووو



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------

